# Toronto meet up!



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It's been mentioned a few times recently so does anyone want to have one? I know there are a number of people in and around Toronto on the forum and every so often we say that we should get together but we never make any plans. So lets make some.

I think we should find a place to have lunch or dinner so that we can all meet and get to know each other. Are there any other ideas?


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't have any suggestions regarding where to meet up (I am new to the area and don't know where would be a convenient/affordable location) but I am all for meeting!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm also down to meet.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Would anywhere along the subway line work for you both? Or is there a particular area that is more convenient to get to?


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

I can get to the subway easily, so anywhere accessible from there would work for me.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Along the subway is fine.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok so, so far there are only three of us. Anyone else? I know there are more people around Toronto, come meet up with us! 

As for where, there is this pub downtown called the villiage idiot it's pretty close to the subway and the food is good. It's not expensive either so if everyone wants to go out to dinner then that is where I would recommend.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Never been there but it has a funny name so I'm in lol.


----------



## qjtrinh (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey Folks,

I'm in Toronto as well. Let's all bring our hedgehogs, too!
"omg... which one is mine? ok, take any home"


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

Ah! I have actually been to the Village Idiot! What are the chances....


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

qjtrinh said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm in Toronto as well. Let's all bring our hedgehogs, too!
> "omg... which one is mine? ok, take any home"


lol! I don't actually have a hedgehog right now. We lost ours last year and I want another soon but it probably won't work out for another few years. If people want to bring their hedgehogs I think we'd have to find another place. I doubt they'd allow them in the restaurant. 

So far we have 4 people. I think everyone should bring a friend/boyfriend/girlfriend/family member just so we're not all meeting a bunch of strangers off the internet all alone.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I probably won't make it just because I'm essentially at school in King City for ~12 hours a day, and then it's homework when I get home. And sometimes, my weekends are spent at school as well (joy). So if you're thinking of a weekend, I might possibly be able to come, or a Friday night type of deal. 

Although, on the topic of Torontonians, anyone interested in a male hedgie? I aquired him from a "friend" and with my allergies, I can hardly be in the same room as him AND my boy. I haven't been able to do any real good physical checks because my breathing gets bad. I do know his nails need to be done and such though. I'm not sure on his age, she kept changing her mind, went from 2 to 3 to 4 to "few years". I'm in the Yonge/Finch area, so if anyone would like to take him. No rehome fee for those who are on HHC  
/end hijack lol


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know anyone in Toronto so unless we schedule during a weekend when I will have family in town I will be coming by my lonesome. 

Also Immortalia, I am so tempted to get the male hedgie. However I don't think it'd be in his best interest because I will be moving soon (temporary visa in Canada) and relocating one hedgie to the states is enough....

You can always send him in to Hedgehog Grove Rescue though, thats where I got my little boy and she seemed great at finding them homes and keeping them socialized.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya, I know. Just trying to toss the idea out here first, since I know Yara does take them in out of her own pocket as well, so trying to minimize that if I can. If I get no "biters" then ya, I'll ask her.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Immortalia I think a weekend would be best as well, then I can drag my Fiance along. Hopefully you can come, I know how busy school is though. Also I may be interested in the male hedgehog, I have to do some apartment rearranging and figure out how to make a CHE set up safe with my cat around so I'm not sure how soon I'd be able to accommodate a hedgehog. I could maybe take him temporarily to see if it works out and continue looking for a home for him. If you don't find anyone that wants him for sure I wouldn't mind taking him for a bit.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

So everyone we have to make this happen. I think the only question left is when. I'm thinking a Saturday it would have to be after thanksgiving. So maybe the 13th or the 20th. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't on the 20th cause of school. 

13th I'm fine with if it's just an afternoon/lunch sort of thing.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Lunch is good for me too, I can come after work. is 1pm a good time for lunch? 

To other Toronto people: confirm in a post that you are coming and I can let the restaurant know how many people we will have so they can put some tables together for us. Does anyone mind if I invite some hedgehog interested friends who are not forum members yet? I don't know if they will come I know of two couples that are thinking of getting a pet hedgehog. Or maybe it should just be the forum people. What do you think?


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay this is silly but we are talking about October 13th right? I am getting confused because our Thanksgiving in the states is a different day and I can't seem to sort out in my mind what month we are talking about.

October 13th is a maybe for me. I was planning on flying into Boston to see my boyfriend/find a new apartment in New Hampshire but flights are twice as expensive as they usually are, so I may stay in Toronto.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah sorry forgot that would be confusing for some people. We meant October 13th. 

Canadian Thanksgiving day is always the second Monday of October so yes October 13th is the Saturday after thanksgiving for us. 

I don't understand why American Thanksgiving is so late in the year. It's supposed to celebrate the harvest, does that really last until November in some states? I mean out of the states that get a cold winter?


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

hedgielover said:


> I don't understand why American Thanksgiving is so late in the year. It's supposed to celebrate the harvest, does that really last until November in some states? I mean out of the states that get a cold winter?


I honestly have never really thought about it. The best answer I can give is that our Southern states absolutely are still having a harvest, and our Northern states sometimes will still be relatively warm. By warm I merely mean snow free. I am from Northern Illinois, which is a bit further North than Central, and Thanksgiving can be kind of cold, but sometimes still around 50 degrees F. Traditionally our Thanksgiving is about more than just the harvest though, it is about the Native Americans that taught our first pilgrims how to harvest and survive through cold seasons. So in that light it may make sense that it is a bit later. Both countries had their Thanksgiving jump days and even months in the beginning, I guess we just settled on a later date. I like it because by the time I get to Thanksgiving I know its almost Christmas time! Which used to mean time off of school. Now it means more time with family that I don't get to see often.

There is my attempt at American history. History is not my strong suit, unless its art history....


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm available for the 13th but only for lunch so count me and my husband in.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Great, just to summarize what we have so far, 

1 maybe's 
Immortalia is coming (+1?)
My BF and I are coming for sure.
Quinn and Husband are coming for sure.

We'll have lunch at the Villiage Idiot around 1pm Oct. 13th. 

So I think I'll reserve a table under the name hedgehog central. We'll all meet there at 1pm, when you get there ask for the Hedgehog Central table.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What's the addy? lol Google is giving me 2 locations. 

And just me.


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

I will keep you updated on whether or not I can come!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> What's the addy? lol Google is giving me 2 locations.
> 
> And just me.


Oh weird. I made the reservation It's the one downtown at Dundas and Mcaul. This is the website. http://www.villageidiotpub.ca/ It's only a short walk west from St. Patrick Station.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

artistshrugged said:


> I will keep you updated on whether or not I can come!


I hope you can come.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Great I look forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Just want to confirm that this si still happeing on sat.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll be there, I was just about to post a reminder you totally beat me to it. :lol: 

So yeah, Saturday 1pm, reservation is made under the name hedgehog central. Hope to see you all there. If it's just Me and Quinn it will be an empty table.  Of course we'll just have to have a great time on our own.  

Looking forward to meeting everyone in person! See you on Saturday.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I know there are tons of HHC members from Toronto on here. It would be too bad if it's just the two of us, but still fun! Come on guys try to make it out!


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay so I just figured out my schedule this weekend and I can come for about an hour. I am leaving for NY state at about 2 or 3 pm, so I should be able to stop by and grab some food! So excited!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Cool! I can't stay long either. Can't wait to meet you guys today!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think I can work out my times  But at least I got to meet Heather last night!!! lol She can now tell all of you her adventures with her new rescue 

But ya, it's just too much rush for me to head down there, then back up to my apartment to pick up my hedgie, then drive to moms to drop off hedgie, then drive to Niagara Falls for 6pm for dinner :roll: 

But if there's ever another one, I will definitely try to make it to that one!


----------

